# English Majors



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

What did you wind up doing with your degree? Also, at what level did you finish? I'm back in school studying English, but I'm worried that my only realistic career path will be teaching. This could be fine, but is anyone doing anything else?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I went on to get my masters, and then enrolled in a PhD program that I dropped out of after a couple years. If it weren't for my laziness, anxiety, and lack of motivation, I'd probably be teaching (it's the only thing I have any experience doing), but I don't know. English was pretty much a default field for me, because there was nothing else that I was interested in pursuing.

I do know English majors who went on to work in publishing and in the music industry, so there are career paths available other than teaching, depending on what other interests you have. English really can be a versatile degree; reading, writing, and critical thinking skills are valued everywhere. I don't really have any concrete advice to offer, though, because I've never had strong career ambitions or the work ethic to really apply myself. But if you're motivated enough, you can find a wide range of things to do with your degree.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

anonymid said:


> I went on to get my masters, and then enrolled in a PhD program that I dropped out of after a couple years. If it weren't for my laziness, anxiety, and lack of motivation, I'd probably be teaching (it's the only thing I have any experience doing), but I don't know. English was pretty much a default field for me, because there was nothing else that I was interested in pursuing.
> 
> I do know English majors who went on to work in publishing and in the music industry, so there are career paths available other than teaching, depending on what other interests you have. English really can be a versatile degree; reading, writing, and critical thinking skills are valued everywhere. I don't really have any concrete advice to offer, though, because I've never had strong career ambitions or the work ethic to really apply myself. But if you're motivated enough, you can find a wide range of things to do with your degree.


Thanks for the detailed reply. Is teaching stressful? What age group did you teach? I'd imagine teaching elementary students would be much less stressful than high school students. Was it difficult to get into a master's program?


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

I worked for a year and a half in music marketing after graduating with a BA English and History. I did some volunteering for a charity doing social research which was also an interest for me and suitable with the degree I have.
At the moment I am unemployed and am looking for jobs in museums, but also considering going in to teaching, or retraining as a nurse.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

whattothink said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply. Is teaching stressful? What age group did you teach? I'd imagine teaching elementary students would be much less stressful than high school students. Was it difficult to get into a master's program?


I taught college undergrads when I was in grad school (taught freshman writing when I was in my master's program, and some intro-level literature courses in my PhD program). I couldn't see myself ever teaching high school; I don't convey authority or command respect very well--I'm not good with the disciplinary aspects of teaching at all--so high school kids would absolutely murder me. I can't see myself teaching students any younger than that, either; I'm just not good with kids, and it would be way too exhausting. If I ever teach again, it will be at the college (or community college) level.

As for getting into grad school, I was accepted into the only two master's programs I applied to, but then, I wasn't exactly applying to Harvard and Princeton. If you have a high GPA in your major, produce a good writing sample, and can get recommendations from a couple profs, it shouldn't be difficult to get into a run-of-the-mill master's program.


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

Whenever I say I'm an English major, I ALWAYS get "Oh, are you going to teach?"
Um, hell no, I'm not going to teach.

I want to write fiction full-time, but in case that doesn't work, I have a knack for editing that I'm sure people would pay for. Even if I have to go freelance, editing is a viable option, right? Right?
If _that _doesn't work, either, I could always utilize my Photoshop skills for web development/web mastering. There is so much you can do with an English degree; maybe the problem is figuring out a niche or two.


----------

